# TTRS MMI Version



## Phoenix123 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, I have a 2013 TTRS with the tech package and am trying to stream bluetooth music. I've found some solutions online, but some only work for MMI 2G and some for 3G. Which does the TTRS have?


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Can someone confirm this?

http://www.audia2dp.com/index.html










or

http://a2dp4audi.netmagi.com/


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for that. I was looking for the same thing. Found another with a guy modifying a cable and then looping the aux audio back into a Bluetooth receiver. This one looks much cleaner. Might as well sell my iPod cable as I'll never use it.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Unless it changed for 2013, the TT-RS comes fitted with a RNS-E navigation head unit if you purchase the Tech Package (or available as the standalone navigation option?). The RNS-E is not the same thing as the Audi MMI units, which themselves have been released in quite a few versions over the years. The RNS-E unit is way behind the latest MMI 3G+ units that come in the latest Audi's which have had a refresh recently. 

I just emailed audia2dp last week and it doesn't look like their Bluetooth adapter will work with the RNS-E in the TT-RS. Here is a copy/paste of their reply:

' Thank you for your interest in Audi-A2DP. It appears that Audi-A2DP will not work for your car. The best way to tell is to check your control knob and see if it matches the one shown in our frequently asked questions page.'

Note that the audia2dp adapter works with the MMI 3G, not 3G+ units as the 3G+ already has A2DP support per the audia2dp website. 

I haven't checked out the second product you linked, but thought I would share the (bad) news on the first one 

I just contacted the second vendor to see if they have better news. If the AMI cables are the same, then one would 'think' it would work with any head unit which uses the AMI interface. Also, there are generic A2DP to 'AUX' type inputs. Just combine one with the AUX IN AMI cable for a simple solution. The downside would be that the adapter itself would likely be battery powered or better yet rechargeable. An adapter which uses USB for charging would be fairly easy to setup hardwired into the car so one doesn't have to take it out to charge it on a regular basis. 

I will post an update when I hear back from the second vendor. 

Thanks


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

hightechrdn said:


> I will post an update when I hear back from the second vendor.


:thumbup:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone here familiar with this unit?

Autoradio For Audi TT 2006-2012 Bluetooth Dual Zone USB 











Built-in GPS capable of 16 GB SD card provides excellent high-quality visual guidance. You can also get turn-by-turn destinations and prompt voice guidance to avoid getting lost or delaying. And millions of POIs help you to quickly find the closest restaurant, gas station, hospital and so on.

iPod® and iPhone® Joyful
iPod and iPhone users rejoice. This player is compatible with iPod and iPhone. An additional specific cable is included, which enable you to connect your iPod / iPhone and enjoy quality audio streaming via the original car stereo system.

Built-in Bluetooth® Hands-free
Wirelessly connect your Bluetooth capable cell phone to the player to listen to calls or A2DP music streaming through your car’s audio system. You can dial the phone number directly from the keypad on the player screen.

Radio® RDS-enabled
Catch up to the current news via the AM/FM/ RDS-enabled radio system. You can use automatic / manual channel search and preset up to 24 your favorite stations.
With RDS, the radio can display detail program information and transmit frequency data for the same station. When you are making long trips, this function allows the radio to automatically switch to the particular frequency with the best reception for the particular network of stations that you want to listen to.

TV ® DVB-T Supported
Easy access to a video wonderland through the built-in analog TV, and limitless live broadcasts are right here waiting for you even on the go. You can choose to have built-in DVB-T, which allows you to receive stronger and clearer digital signal in the car.

PIP
You can use 2 functions of DVD / TV / Radio / Bluetooth / Navi / AUX and run two windows at the same time. Zoom in and out them at your will.

2-Zone
Independent source can be played simultaneously on the unit. For example, the AM/FM tuner can be listened to by the front passenger, while the DVD video is available to the rear passenger. Need to add an external monitor.

Steering Wheeling control
You can adjust the volume, forward / backward music directly via the steering wheel control. Therefore you can intently focus straight ahead, which will make the driving safer.

Auto Rear Viewing Function
Parking and reversing will be very easy and safe with this rear viewing system. Because the clear picture of rear side will be automatically displayed on the full screen while reversing.
The rear view camera is not included, which you need to buy in additional.

USB / SD card slot
It features 2 mini SD slots on the front panel (one for GPS map, one for music and other files) and 1 USB slot on the back. It supports flash drive and SD card, maximum 16GB*3, which give more ways for your favorite music and photo files move.

Virtual 6 disks CDC
6 audio discs can be stored in the unit while you are listening to music. It gives you the benefit of extended playing time and direct selection from any of the six discs. And you can enjoy hours of uninterrupted audio listening.

Original factory panel design and wire harness, so you do not need to cut any wire of your car. Setting it up is simple and you don't need to worry about messy wires. It is a Plug-and-go player.


http://www.autocardvdgps.com/audi-t...di-tt-2006-2012-bluetooth-dual-zone-usb-.html


----------



## Phoenix123 (Jun 1, 2012)

The reason I ask this question is that I tried the modified AMI cable solution (made the cable myself) and it didn't work. I don't know if I did something wrong, or if this solution doesn't work with the TTRS. If the system is not 3G, does that mean it is 2G? If so, will the solution from Audi for 2G work: http://www.audi-collection.com/Vehicle-accessories/Electronics_2/Bluetooth-Streaming-Audio. I don't want to buy it though if we don't have 2G.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Gateway1 said:


> :thumbup:


The second vendor replied back stating it is 'untested' with the RNS-E. 

Also, we don't have the MMI '2G' so the Audi solution may not work. 

Check out http://fiscon-mobile.com/products/main_audi.php
They have solutions for the RNS-E, but they are much more expensive than the modified AMI cables... Also, search for reviews before you buy.


----------



## eXhilarat3d (Aug 7, 2010)

Phoenix123 said:


> http://www.audi-collection.com/Vehicle-accessories/Electronics_2/Bluetooth-Streaming-Audio. I don't want to buy it though if we don't have 2G.


I tried the 2G Streaming Bluetooth adapter from Audi and it worked for streaming media from my Samsung Galaxy S3. I had 2 issues with the adapter.

1. Bluetooth voice was unusable. There would be a lot of static and the person on the other end could not hear me.

2. It did not auto-connect. This may be because of my device but I tried using third party apps and was still unsuccessful.

It sounded and worked great with Pandora/Slacker since I could use my steering controls to skip songs.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

The issue with the Fiscon until and others like it is that the A2DP sound is in mono, which is a bummer if the primary purpose of the exercise is listening to music.... Does the Audi 2G device do stereo? 

I finally found a potential solution with stereo, http://www.imploding.com/home/s4-stuff/technical-bits/a2dp
(YMMV of course)

Better yet this company has integrated solutions for BT which integrate with the RNS-E http://www.dension.com/product/gateway-pro-bt
This is the same manufacturer used in the write up above, but they have a newer product with the BT side integrated so one doesn't have to buy the separate BT to ipod interface adapter.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

This denison unit looks promising!

Is anyone feeling confident enough to give it a shot?

It annoys me no end that my Mk6 Golf GTi can stream bluetooth music and my TTRS cant.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Not sure if they have a solution but try enfig.com as they're very helpful and have lots of different interface solutions.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

I second that. enfig is very helpful.
I have the first GW17AC1 in the US. It's nothing special. It just fit's itself between the wiring harness and the head unit. It allows me to charge my iphone 5 and control my entire library through the steering wheel(after using the dock connector to lightning port converter). I can change songs in Pandora via the steering wheel if in iPod UI mode. If in GW(gateway?) mode, the library shows up in the cluster and is the fastest possible way to search through your library. Probably the safest too. I think I can prompt Siri as well. 
I lost the in car bluetooth capability after adding this unit, though. For some reason it will connect to my car, make calls, but no sounds comes out. The bluetooth sucked at highway speeds anyways.


All of this for something like 150.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

ShockwaveCS said:


> I second that. enfig is very helpful.
> I have the first GW17AC1 in the US. It's nothing special. It just fit's itself between the wiring harness and the head unit. It allows me to charge my iphone 5 and control my entire library through the steering wheel(after using the dock connector to lightning port converter). I can change songs in Pandora via the steering wheel if in iPod UI mode. If in GW(gateway?) mode, the library shows up in the cluster and is the fastest possible way to search through your library. Probably the safest too. I think I can prompt Siri as well.
> I lost the in car bluetooth capability after adding this unit, though. For some reason it will connect to my car, make calls, but no sounds comes out. The bluetooth sucked at highway speeds anyways.
> 
> ...


 Enfig.com sells the units from Dension which I posted about above, so that is a promising sign. Looks you have the 'igateway' device. There are higher end options which include additional features. For example, the 'Gateway Pro BT' (part number GWP1AC1).


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Gateway1 said:


> Anyone here familiar with this unit?


 Cheap Chinese made crap..


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

just thought i'd follow up. My bluetooth works again with the dice link. I had to switch a wire and it's back to operational.



so 150 for a lot of functionality. If it proves to not be enough, get something else. Our phones will always outdo the internal head unit.


----------

